# Lexi Cloud Hamilton, 00:15, 21/10/08



## Luhweez

:happydance:

I could go on and on about the birth in grim detail but it would take a wholeeee page so i shan't bother =)

We were booked in to be induced at 8am monday morning, but there was nooo room in the inn! So off to maternity we went, and i had a wee kip whilst Skip read and waited, we were too scared to leave the ward incase the other girl waiting to be induced was taken before us! hehe. Well come just after 3 oclock we were taken down to delivery, the lovely man doctor came and broke my waters, i actually thought i'd wet myself while he was trying to do it but nope that was my waters! so, 10 mins later the contractions start and im on gas and air, its not doign much cause im not doing it properly :dohh: so i was given a ball and was allowed to bounce and suck my gas and air at the same time, it was great once i got going, nearly fell off the ball a few times hehe! i kept saying i needed to poo but midwife wouldnt believeeee me! proved her wrong though because a few hours later when i was dying with pain and my pethidine cameee whlst i waited on an epidural, as soon as i got that jab i demanded they let me go to the toilet, and bring the gas and air..which was impossible so she brought me the commode *CRINGE* i kept apoligising for being so 'smelly' and when i was done the midwife looked down and said 'good for you! thats really good' and i was like :S huh? so im moving around all over the bed and the side of the bed i was on all fours and i kept knocking the ctg off but i was in so much pain i didnt care..next minute the pethidine hit and Whoooshh i was totally wiped out, i HATED it i couldnt even talk properly it was all mumbles and because of it the anaesthist decided to give me another hour before the epidural! and thank god they got me just in time because literally as she was putting the needles in my back my waters were gushing and gushing and gushing and my midwife checked just after and i was fully dialated! so we waited..i couldnt keep my eyes open, i'd open them and look to one side and the midwife was staring at me, then the other side, skip staring at me, it was so creepy! and i just remmeber skip playing with my catheter bag :S next minute i just woke up, i neeeed to push! so midwife runs off to get the 'sister' and the pushing begins, to my annoyance the bloody midwife kept talking to me like a child.. HMPH lol it took me half an hour to push her out and when she was out..i couldnt believe it i was in total shock..the most amazing little thing in the world had come out of me! she had her checks while i called over lots of questions, and skip was telling me how well i'd done etc. my placenta didn't even take 5 mins to come out! i didnt get to see it but apparently it was disgusting haha! 
So we had tea and toast to which i fully puked my guts up whilst breastfeeding..most awkward thing ever! and i was given a wash by my old best friends mum! had no idea she worked there..was abit embarrassed she was cleaning my foo foo! and i was wheeled in my bed to our room, to which the midwifes were like 'Oh?' as i climbed right over myself..seems they thought i wouldnt beable to move lol and lexi was taken for a bath and dressed and brought back to us, we just stared at her for an hour, she was so beautiful..

*sniffles* i love her so much! 

11 hours old <3 just realised her hair looks ginger, its brown =)
https://i37.tinypic.com/9rpnwj.jpg

sorry it's so long i got abit into it! 

xx


----------



## princess_bump

wonderful birth story, huge congratulations, lexi's gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## BlackBerry25

Oh she is so cute! I would stare at her for an hour too lol. :)


----------



## nessajane

Shes Lovely Hun, Congratulations!!!


----------



## bex

Congratulations xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

congratulations, she's beautiful :hugs:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations


----------



## lollylou1

she is gorgeous hun, congratulations

Lou
xxx


----------



## lynz

congrats hun


----------



## Sarah_16x

arwww congrats shes beautiful xx


----------



## Beltane

Congrats to you!!!! She is precious!


----------



## hotsexymum

:hugs::hugs::cloud9:congratulations, lexi's gorgeous


----------



## Frankie

well done


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats. :) Shes beautiful x x


----------



## SuzyQ

Great story- sorry had to laugh at the commode bit! She's beautiful!! x


----------



## polo_princess

Aww she's lovely congratulations!!


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon, she is gorgeous x x


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations . x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's beautiful!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Well done !!! She's so sweet!! x


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! She is adorable!

Lovely name btw! I was going to name my girl Alexa with Lexie for short. I had a boy. LOL


----------



## clairebear

congrats she is a cutie xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats, she's gorgeous :) x


----------



## bambikate

congrats she's gorgeous x x


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations shes beautiful!


----------



## FEDup1981

congrats, shes lovely xx


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Luhweez! You did really well. Your baby is beautiful.

xxx


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats she's lovely. x


----------



## danni2609

Shes gorgeous congrats!!


----------



## alice&bump

congratulations she's gorgeous, and a gorgeous name too!


----------



## Jem

Ahh congratulations! x


----------



## wilbrabeany

ahh congrats shes beautiful


----------



## x-amy-x

She is PERFECT,congrats!


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations she is beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations she is gorgeous xXx


----------



## Jemma_x

congrats hun, she's gorgeous x


----------



## Chris77

She is absolutely beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## elly460

congrats! :D


----------



## ANGYPANGY

congrates


----------



## Mira

A huge congrats!! She is very beautiful, great job!!!!


----------



## KandKsMama

She is beautiful, congrats.


----------



## genkigemini

Oh! She is adorable!!!!


----------



## Jenelle

Congrats Hun, she is absolutley Gorgeous!!


----------



## celine

Congrats she is amazing :)


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she's gorgeous.


----------



## Belle

congrats hun. xx


----------



## emma_27

congratulations :)


----------



## greenkat

Congrats!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done x


----------



## XKatX

Congrats - she really is gorgeous. I'd stare at her all day too!!!


----------



## Whisper

wow she is so beautiful! Sounds like you did a great job. 

xx


----------



## joeo

Ah she's lovelly


----------



## bluebell

Congrats, she's gorgeous!! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## ryder

Congrats Luhweez! She is gorgeous! 

The whole labor process is really something else eh?


----------



## Ames

well done. shes completely lovely! congratz


----------



## AC81

She's beautiful!!! Congratulations hun xx


----------



## alphatee

shes beautiful congrats xx


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congrats, she is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations hun! She's beautiful.
xx


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! She is adorable!


----------



## Christine33

congrats hun.
you have a very beautiful baby! enjoy those first precious moments.

Christine
X


----------



## alio

awww. lovely pics and she's so lovely. well done sweetie. xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations!


----------

